# Question about Table Saw purchase...



## Jeki (Jun 27, 2012)

Forgive me if this topic has been beaten to death but I would really appreciate some help purchasing my first table saw. I've done a lot of research and I believe the saw that would suit me is the Ridgid R4512 which is $529 at Home Depot. However, I see today that Sears is having a sale on their Craftsman 21883 bringing it down to $524. Supposedly it is usually $649. Is the Craftsman a better saw? I thought these saws were basically the same saw. So my question is, does this sale make the Craftsman the saw I should purchase or should I stick with the Ridgid? I see the Ridgid has a lifetime service warranty while the Craftsman only has a couple years.

As far as a used saw goes, I have been watching Craigs List for something better (Jet, Grizzly, etc.) but nothing ever seems to come up in my area that isn't in horrible condition (rusted, missing parts, etc.). Being that I'm just starting out I wouldn't want to invest in a used piece of equipment just to find out the reason they were selling it was because there was a problem with it (that I'm too inexperienced to find out until later). 

I just want a table saw that will be good for small weekend projects and mostly for a hobby. I would like to get into making small jewelry boxes, etc. Since I don't have a router table I was considering someday adding on a Bench Dog router extension (which I see people using with the Ridgid saw), I assume it's also compatible with the Craftsman TS. 

In advance, I appreciate any help you can give me. The $500 - $600 range is about all I can afford at the moment but if you think I'm making a big mistake and should hold out until I can afford something better please let me know that as well. Space is a concern for me as my "workshop" is my garage, it's not that big. 

Here are the links to the 2 saws I am considering. 

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-prof...p-00921833000P?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs..._mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D25X-_-202500206

Thanks again!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I believe they are basically the same saw and with warrenty the preference goes to Ridgid. You can also get a moving packet from the post office which should contain a 10% off coupon for Lowes - which Home Depot will offer. Or you can get a copy of Wood magazine which usually has a Harbor Frieght 20% off coupon which some Home Depot's will take. See other threads on that topic, but If you have a HD near a HF they are more likely to accept the "competitor" coupon.

Alternatively you could buy something used and get more bang for your buck. For $500 you might be able to find a good used cabinet saw. Good luck whichever way you go! :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The rigid saw has a 13 amp 1.5 hp motor and the craftsman is a 15 amp 1.75 hp motor.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I also had confirmed that it is indeed a different motor with steel city tools who makes both of those saws.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

That is a good price on the Sears.

I would go for the Sears. You will eventually appreciate the 1 3/4HP motor, just a matter of time.

I used to have a cabinet version of this saw. I had it for several years. I eventually found even the 1 3/4HP motor was not big enough and replaced it with a 3HP Unisaw.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> That is a good price on the Sears.
> 
> I would go for the Sears. You will eventually appreciate the 1 3/4HP motor, just a matter of time.
> 
> I used to have a cabinet version of this saw. I had it for several years. I eventually found even the 1 3/4HP motor was not big enough and replaced it with a 3HP Unisaw.


I have both a Craftsman 22124 (1 3/4hp) and Craftsman 22114 (1 1/2hp), I have had the 22114 blade bind up and stop, I haven't had that happen yet with the 22124. However the 22114 had to make over about 200 cuts on 2x6 pressure treated lumber and the motor never was as good since.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Im a ridgid owner, and after dealing with the warrenty program on it, i will gladly buy more ridgid products in the future. the R4512 also recieved this month in wood magizene the top tool pick in its price class. id check to see if the reported alignment issues at the introduction of the craftsmans have been resolved or not.

One thing i have to question is the alleged diffrent motors in these saws. the craftsman and menards versions say 15 amps, while ridgid says 13..i find it hard to believe beings they all bought these machines from the same factory in china that it'd have been cost effective for ridgid to have them put the smaller motors in..at the manufacturing stage you are talking what, pennies a machine for the difference?.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep in mind that a 2 dollar savings per unit on 100,000 units makes something like that worthwhile. Manufacturers do it all the time.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking at the adds they both look pretty equal. I do not think the longer warranty means much as most major repair problems are going to show early or not at all.

I like the price on the Sears unit and prefer the Craftsman name.

They both have a fence I like. Both have a "tool track" built in. Makes putting on sacrificial fences, feather boards, etc much easier.

George


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

The warrenty on the ridgid is a lifetime service agreement if you register for it meaning 20 years down the road they will repair it. I believe the max add on from sears is 5 years and costs 85 extra.


----------



## avewads (Jan 20, 2012)

I have the Sears model and love it so far! I was going to go with the Ridgid but the HD's by me did not carry them in their stores and I could only get it via online for an additional $100. However Sears would ship theirs to the store for me to pick up at no additional cost. So, since they were sister models, I went with the Craftsman and the free shipping as that was overall less expensive. So, if I were you, I would get a quarter, flip it and if it lands on heads get the Ridgid and if tails, get the Craftsman. BTW, go out and get a good blade and don't use the OEM that comes with the saw. Enjoy - Bob.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Dunno who makes the Craftsman saw, could be Steel City. Craftsman like to change vendors on a pretty regular basis. Ridgid is owned by Emerson Electric who is owned by TTI who also make Ryobi. I don't think the Craftsman and the Ridgid are made by the same company, at least not in this instance. 
http://www.power-tool-pro.com/ridgid-power-tools.html


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Both of these saws are built by steel city. The cabinets, fence, top and trunnions are all the same. Motor is the only big difference. Not able to tell from the picture 100%, but I seem to remember the off paddle was smaller on the rigid


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

ryan50hrl said:


> Both of these saws are built by steel city. The cabinets, fence, top and trunnions are all the same. Motor is the only big difference. Not able to tell from the picture 100%, but I seem to remember the off paddle was smaller on the rigid


The R4512 and 21833 are both made by Dayton AFAIK. 























The former Ridgid R4511 and current 22116 are both made by Steel City/Orion.
R4511:
















22116


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The 21833 is steel city, the 351. part of the model number off that saw refers to steel city. Also, I've talked to their rep a number of times to get parts for a customer of ours on a 21833


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> The 21833 is steel city, the 351. part of the model number off that saw refers to steel city. Also, I've talked to their rep a number of times to get parts for a customer of ours on a 21833


351 denotes ryobi/ TTI as 113 did Emerson. Knotscott was correct on these saws manufactured by Dayton for TTI according to the rep I delt with in south Carolina. The granite machines were built by I believe one world technology's whom sells to craftsman, steel city and previously ridgid. Is there a manufacturer out there that builds and markets there own stuff anymore?


----------



## Jeki (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, thank you all for your responses, they are very helpful. So it looks like it comes down to Lifetime Warranty (Ridgid) VS. 1/4 hp larger motor (Craftsman). 

One concern I have was pointed out by troyd1976. I've read posts online that both of these saws have alignment issues. Do those of you who own these saws have this issue? 

Shop Dad: I did talk to the manager at my local Home Depot and asked if they would honor the HFT coupon. Unfortunately he said no even though there is a HFT just 5 minutes down the road. : ( I was really hoping that would work as it would make my decision a lot easier (with my budget). 

So after reading all the responses I think I will lean towards the Ridgid. Hopefully I don't regret the 1/4 hp compromise, however by the time I am skilled enough to regret it perhaps I'll be ready for a saw in the next class up (Like Dave who moved up to a 3hp motor). The lifetime warranty seems too good to pass up. I have owned other items in the past (tools as well as home appliances) and I have to say when they break down the warranty is always a lifesaver. 

Those of you who think I'm making a big mistake please don't hesitate to tell me. However it seems the general census around here is that you can't miss with either of these saws.

Thank you all again for your input. This is a fantastic community and appreciate how responsive you all are!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

troyd1976 said:


> 351 denotes ryobi/ TTI as 113 did Emerson. Knotscott was correct on these saws manufactured by Dayton for TTI according to the rep I delt with in south Carolina. The granite machines were built by I believe one world technology's whom sells to craftsman, steel city and previously ridgid. Is there a manufacturer out there that builds and markets there own stuff anymore?



Nope, as the 22116 as we can all agree is steel city sourced, also is a 351. source code. 

Someones rep isn't up to par, but since the guy from steel city could give me prices for the parts we needed for the 28133, i'm thinking he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Jeki said:


> Wow, thank you all for your responses, they are very helpful. So it looks like it comes down to Lifetime Warranty (Ridgid) VS. 1/4 hp larger motor (Craftsman).
> 
> One concern I have was pointed out by troyd1976. I've read posts online that both of these saws have alignment issues. Do those of you who own these saws have this issue?
> 
> ...


Bottom line, I don't think either saw will let you down for your use...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I was also under the impression that a holding company called Colovos imported the 21833 for Sears, and I always thought that Steel City/Orion made Craftsman stuff started with 152. I do know they change things up often and make it difficult to keep up with.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's the tag off my saw


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

In craftsman terms, 351. source code has always ment TTI, the parent company owning ridgid and ryobi, etc. hence the old craftsman cordless drills with the 351 source code, unless steel city was building cordless drills way before table saws?
likely since steel city does i believe have a lower end saw similar to the 21833/4512 they purchased it the same place those saws came from, hence have the same part access.
Steel city/orion didnt actually "manufacture" anything..if i recall correctly they were folks whom left Delta and went to manufactures in china with a design and said who can build this the cheapest within our parameters? they wind up being a better end product because they set there guidelines rather than going to Chinese manufactures and saying ok what do you have that's cheap that we can get in our stores in a month?
ultimately? the granite saws were probably made by wongs factory, while the 21833/4512's were made over at wangs factory down the road.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Troy brings up a good point that Steel City doesn't own any factories AFAIK, which is true of many tool companies ....they contract with manufacturers who do. Steel City's lower end saws (35990) have cabinet mounted trunnions and are very different designs than R4512 and 21833 with table mounted trunnions... it doesn't appear to me that they come from the same factory (I'd be surprised if the 35990 even came from the same factory as the 35925/22116 and other SC based hybrids), but there's still plenty of possibility that there's association between all of them. I suspect it'd take some pretty good inside information to know for sure, because I doubt all the players will reveal that info to us....but ya never know.


----------



## avewads (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I'm not sure who actually makes them, but looking at knotscott's pictures, they all look like the same to me and most likely have the same parents. The only difference seems that each has a different color pair of 4-legged pants.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been doing some digging, and have found a few references that point to Steel city having their own production facility in Asia.... Here's one such article....i'm going to keep digging...

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=26632

"Dick Hsieh is the vice president of operations for Steel City's Asian manufacturing facility and is attending IWF to answer questions about Steel City's manufacturing process."


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Now, their website lists them as both a manufacturer and an importer....maybe some of its built in house and some farmed out?

http://www.steelcitytoolworks.com/aboutus.cfm?section=4


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

ryan50hrl said:


> Now, their website lists them as both a manufacturer and an importer....maybe some of its built in house and some farmed out?
> 
> http://www.steelcitytoolworks.com/aboutus.cfm?section=4


Could be. Keep digging.....now I'm curious! :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Found some additional differences, craftsman has a 3 position 5cm riving knive, rigid 2.5 cm single position. craftsman has an arbor lock, longer cord, 40t blade vs 36, and the bigger motor (15 amp vs 13).


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

troyd1976 said:


> Is there a manufacturer out there that builds and markets there own stuff anymore?


A small thread jack but the answer is yes but very limited, the only NA builder of a more or less full line is Northfield after General reduces Canadian production down to table saws. SCMI, Felder, Martin etc build MOST of their machines ground up but in all of these cases you are talking about much more money than the average Asian import machines. IE you won't get out of Northfield with a jointer, planer, TS and bandsaw for under $60K. You can spend that much on a single Martin shaper...


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Now, their website lists them as both a manufacturer and an importer....maybe some of its built in house and some farmed out?
> 
> http://www.steelcitytoolworks.com/aboutus.cfm?section=4


That info looks outdated anyway, Scott Box is no longer associated with SC correct? But that doesn't mean they don't manufacturer anything BUT what is their definition of manufacturing?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Huxleywood said:


> That info looks outdated anyway, Scott Box is no longer associated with SC correct? But that doesn't mean they don't manufacturer anything BUT what is their definition of manufacturing?


I read that Scott Box was with General/General International, but I can't confirm with any certainty. Interestingly, about that time GI introduced a granite top saw with the big yoke style cabinet mounted trunnions that had the Steel City/Orion hybrid signature all over it....50-240GT.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

i thought i had read that steelcity/orion had the original patent on the granite tops, and licensed that as well as the design to one world technologys and that is where the less expensive machines like the R4511 came from. my guess would be perhaps the lower priced machines such as the R4511's didnt meet steelcity/orions specs or something of that nature. The R4511 did suffer a arbor issue recall that ive never heard of the steel citys or the 22116 saws having.

To be honest at the end of the day i dont see how the R4512 or the craftsman counter part or the masterforce counter part's could be manufactured by anything close to steel city or whomever created the granite top saws. Lets be real, as someone having owned both an R4511 and now an R4512 there is a world of differance between the machines, the R4512 being a clearly much more low buck machine to manufacture.
it would seem sensiable that x factory in china showed a prototype to Ridgid as well as craftsmans' buyers, and they spec'ed out any of the differances in the machines.


----------



## Jeki (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, this thread has become very interesting. While reading all your responses I passed up on the Craftsman sale and even reconsidered the Ridgid if you can believe that. After reading countless posts in these forums I've found that there are quite a few 9 fingered woodworkers out there. I myself am somewhat accident prone (I start to bleed just looking at my power tools.) I'm not careless as you are probably thinking, I'm actually very careful as I'm quite fearful of spinning blades. It's more like the laws of physics hate me and my luck is not all that great. For example, if I drop a square object it will without doubt roll across the room and under a table where I can't reach it, and I'm afraid someday I will lose a finger on a table saw even though I'm using the saw correctly. 

Anyhow, back to my decision. I think what is my best bet is to blow my budget out of the water and yup, you guessed it, save up for the SawStop. It looks like they may have created it for people just like me. Yes I know there are those that curse the name of the creator, but bottom line is I really like counting to 10 on my fingers. 

I'd apologize for wasting your time and effort into this forum topic but it looks like you've had a lot of fun with the research and figuring out where saws are manufactured. I know I've enjoyed the posts! Instead I'll say thanks for the enlightening findings. 

If you want to put your 2 cents in about the SawStop feel free. I'd love to hear from ya. 

One thing I've learned from reading all these forums is that the Table Saw is the heart of your shop and it's better to "cry once". I would like this to be the last Table Saw I purchase.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

There is at least one thread specifically about SawStop which would be helpful for you to review. Aside from the technology drama I understand they are a very good quality saw. Suggest you check CraigsList as they do surface once in a while.


----------



## Jeki (Jun 27, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> There is at least one thread specifically about SawStop which would be helpful for you to review. Aside from the technology drama I understand they are a very good quality saw. Suggest you check CraigsList as they do surface once in a while.



Sounds like a good idea Shop Dad. I'll keep my eyes peeled for any SawStops on CraigsList.  Who knows, perhaps I'll save enough money to buy a ban saw to hurt myself on!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Jeki - The Saw Stop can literally be a finger saver (or more), and you're obviously aware the Saw Stop catapults you into a much higher price range. The flesh sensing technology means different things to different folks, and is very hard to put a price tag on. While the lowest price Saw Stop contractor saw is indeed well made structurally, it comes with steel wings and a pretty weak fence, so for the money spent you get considerably less saw for $1600-$1700 when compared to something like a Grizzly G1023RL for < $1300 shipped. You also get a saw with the motor hanging out the back. Maybe you'll find a deal on a used one.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a shot of the tags off these two craftsman saws from the local sears. As everyone agrees too, the 22116 is built by steel city. The 21833 has the same manufacturer code on it. 

End of the day, the saw stop is a great choice. Some day ill sell my 22116 and get a saw stop.


----------



## Jeki (Jun 27, 2012)

knotscott said:


> Jeki - The Saw Stop can literally be a finger saver (or more), and you're obviously aware the Saw Stop catapults you into a much higher price range. The flesh sensing technology means different things to different folks, and is very hard to put a price tag on. While the lowest price Saw Stop contractor saw is indeed well made structurally, it comes with steel wings and a pretty weak fence, so for the money spent you get considerably less saw for $1600-$1700 when compared to something like a Grizzly G1023RL for < $1300 shipped. You also get a saw with the motor hanging out the back. Maybe you'll find a deal on a used one.


Thanks for the input. And yes, I totally agree with you that you are getting way less saw for the same price, however fingers are priceless, especially since I'm a graphic designer by trade and really need all 10 fingers to do my job. I figure I'll just keep saving and selling stuff on Ebay until I can make the ultimate purchase, the SawStop Cabinet Table Saw. That one really puts a ding in your pocketbook, I believe around $3,000. Ouch! 

I'm going to keep my eyes out for a used SS Cabinet model. It may take a year to save up the cash but I think it will be worth it. It really is an improvement over the Contractor saw, especially for someone like me where space in an issue. Having the motor inside the cabinet cuts down on its footprint, and they told me the dust collection is actually better on the cabinet model. I'll just keep saving until I see a used one for sale on CL or auction. I have the luxury of time so I'll hang in there until my day comes. 

Have you heard any bad things about the Cabinet model? (Does it have a decent fence, wings, etc?)


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Saw Stop Professional Cabinet Saw (PCS) and Industrial Cabinet saw (ICS), are impressive from I've seen and get rave reports from owners.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I did some digging, and found that the 351 code on sears tools leads to a colvos co. i sent them an email inquiry of the craftsman saws, if there products have anything to do with steel city...this was the response was what i got:

Troy: Thank you for your inquiry. 351.221160	Craftsman 10" Table saw was designed by my company and a factory in China. This factory also builds saws for Steel City. 351.218330	Craftsman 10" Contractor Saw was designed by my company and a different factory in China. This factory does not build any product for Steel City. Both saws are private labeled for Sears and meet all Sears standards. Regards, George

colovos basicly takes a product manufactured in china, and markets to sears, home depot, steel city, and acts as the middle man getting the protoypes to there set specs.


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

I understand your pain Jeki.

There's two sides of the coin though: do you already have a saw now or are you going to put putting off woodworking for awhile? It's hard to recommend not buying now and doing nothing at all but I do believe saving up for a quality tool is the best decision. I'd recommend you skip the entry level contractor SawStop saw though, as the next step up is dramatically better in all regards.


----------



## Jeki (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeorwned said:


> I understand your pain Jeki.
> 
> There's two sides of the coin though: do you already have a saw now or are you going to put putting off woodworking for awhile? It's hard to recommend not buying now and doing nothing at all but I do believe saving up for a quality tool is the best decision. I'd recommend you skip the entry level contractor SawStop saw though, as the next step up is dramatically better in all regards.


Hi Yeorwned,

Thanks for the insight. Long story short, I've been out of any type of woodworking for about 20 years since I've been barely able to walk or lift anything over 5 pounds. However 2 back surgeries later and I'm back on my feet! As you can imagine I am very ready to get back into the swing of things. I just gave away my 25 year old $100 Craftsman table saw (with a warning to the new owner as the safety guard was broken and it's basically a table of death). I also have a Radial Arm Saw that just about impaled me last time I turned it on. Since then I found out about a safety recall and I'm in the process of retrofitting the saw. The recall was due to kickback, go figure. Once done I am putting it up for sale to put money towards my SawStop. After that experience I'm done with trying to rip wood on a RAS. And I assume the SawStop will do everything my RAS can do only better.

So that means I wait a little longer. I've waited 20 years so another couple months won't kill me. I figure in about 2 months I'll have the room cleared out in my garage and enough money saved up for the PCS. Like you said, it's just not worth getting the Contractor Saw if you can possible step up to the Cabinet mode. I envy those of you with the awesome woodworking shops and all the tools necessary to complete any woodworking project you want. I on the other hand am just starting out. This will be the first real piece of equipment in my soon to be shop. I do have a drill press, tiny scroll saw, and a small table sander. Hopefully someday I can add a jointer, planer and a few other machines to help with my future woodoworking projects. It's been my goal since I was a teenager to work with wood. I've just never had the means or back until now.

I have to say though, when I read books or watch youtube videos on woodworking I do get quickly overwhelmed by the amount of tools they use that I don't have. Hopefully I can find ways to get by. I believe it was Chaincarver Steve who enlightened me that I can resaw boards since I don't have a bansaw. I know, I should know that already. But hey, nobody ever taught me a thing so I'm learning as I go along.

I wish there was a forum post around here that helped noobs such as myself with the order of "must have machinery". I've read just about everyone say the TS is the heart of your shop so that's where I'm starting. And since it's the heart I'm willing to put all my cash into it and put off other tool purchases until the future. I know for the price of the SawStop I could get several tools but after my experience with the RAS I have taken safety a lot more seriously. I left the wood strip in the wall as a reminder to myself. 

So if all goes well I will have step 1 of my shop secured!

(Do I win a prize for longest post in thread?) :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*just so you understand ...*

Let's make it real simple.
A RAS, radial arm saw has the blade above the work, the table saw has a blade that's below the work.
When the blade enters the work when cross cutting on the RAS by pulling it from the rear of the table towards you, the teeth force the work down and back towards the fence. This is the safe way to crosscut, pull the saw towards you, not pushing it back into the work. If you push it rearward the teeth are first entering the work and trying lift it off the table, not good. :no:
The same thing happens when you rip using a RAS, the teeth try to lift the work up off the table. That's why the instructions say "Rotate the blade guard down at the front so it touches the work to prevent it from lifting up."

A table saw has a "rip fence" and is the best machine for ripping lumber to a desired width. The RAS, although promoted as a "one machine shop" is really best at crosscutting, especially very long lengths of stock. That's why all the lumber yards have a very long table on either side of their RAS to cut your lumber to dimension. A good, well equipped shop will have both machines.

Here's a method of ripping on a RAS I used to straighten 14 foot long boards by making a 28 foot long table. I'm not trying to talk you into keeping your RAS, but if you understand better how it works you may want to do that...
I donno? :blink: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/evil-machine-28461/

Glad to see you are back into woodworking and you can learn alot here from the guys. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

I disagree completely with the common theory that a table saw is the heart of a shop. I do almost everything in my shop without ever using a table saw, even though I have a pretty good one. I just don't like it and find that I can do many things faster with other tools. Let's not even mention the amount of space you need for a table saw. You'll spend as much time making sleds, jigs, and outfeed tables for your table saw as actual outbound projects for the longest.

You're best bet is to decide what you'd really like to be able to do, since many of woodworkers get addicted to things like scroll saws or turning and then rarely use other tools at all.

While some might disagree at first, you'll find that a bandsaw is actually the most verstile tool in a shop. You can do almost anything you can dream with it. There's a video lead by Mark Duginske that will make you a believer if you aren't already. I don't use mine that much but he's proof that it's actually very easy to do most operations on one. I know you didn't want something else to think about but I've gotta say it!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeorwned said:


> I disagree completely with the common theory that a table saw is the heart of a shop. I do almost everything in my shop without ever using a table saw, even though I have a pretty good one. I just don't like it and find that I can do many things faster with other tools. Let's not even mention the amount of space you need for a table saw. You'll spend as much time making sleds, jigs, and outfeed tables for your table saw as actual outbound projects for the longest.
> 
> You're best bet is to decide what you'd really like to be able to do, since many of woodworkers get addicted to things like scroll saws or turning and then rarely use other tools at all.
> 
> While some might disagree at first, you'll find that a bandsaw is actually the most verstile tool in a shop. You can do almost anything you can dream with it. There's a video lead by Mark Duginske that will make you a believer if you aren't already. I don't use mine that much but he's proof that it's actually very easy to do most operations on one. I know you didn't want something else to think about but I've gotta say it!


I guess everyones got their way of doing things.....see i'm a table saw fan....and don't even at the current time have a band saw (although i'm going to fix that very soon).....Maybe thats the great part about woodworking.....theres about a million ways to complete the same thing...


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> I guess everyones got their way of doing things.....see i'm a table saw fan....and don't even at the current time have a band saw (although i'm going to fix that very soon).....Maybe thats the great part about woodworking.....theres about a million ways to complete the same thing...


You are absoutely correct! My way is often the wrong way too but that's what makes it fun right?

Some ways are just safer than others, which is the OP's concern. Thus, I had to point out the bandsaw, as that's just about as safe as it gets while being the most versatile.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Its funny that you bring that up......the table saw is probably the most dangerous tool in my shop......yet its my favorite to use......that seems not right.......:no::no::no::no:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If you listed your general area, someone with a nice, cabinet saw, they want to sell, might contact you.
Not to mention, the possibility of one on CL.
New and shinny, doesn't always mean better.
Good luck with your saw hunt.


----------



## JoAnn (Jun 13, 2012)

*Table Saw purchase*

I just recently purchased the Rigid 4512 from craigslist for $300 and it was like new. I love the saw and highly recommend it.


----------



## Jeki (Jun 27, 2012)

These forums are awesome. I love the variety of views and opinions. Thank you everyone for your input. 

I will keep my RAS, especially after seeing how little it sells for. You can never have too many tools, right? It has served me well over the years and now that it has the new safety retrofit it looks like a brand new saw.

I can see how the bansaw is very handy, amazing what one can do. And please don't even get me started on wood turning! Amazing what people do, especially the segmented bowls! You guys are making my head spin and I'm trying to stay focused here. There are so many excellent choices out there. 

I think however the table saw will work best for me as I would like to start making small boxes. In the past I've worked on home improvement projects like fences and gates and would like to be able to tackle similar home improvement tasks. It seems like the table saw would suit me well. 

I have seen some fantastic boxes made completely with a scroll saw however the scroll saw can't tackle my home projects. 

Let's face it, the table saw is only the beginning. Yes, years from now I see myself creating a new post "Need Woodturning Advice", however for now I will start with a table saw. I see some really awesome workbench designs here on the forums. That would be a great first project!

Thanks again all!


----------



## Maury56 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Sawstop*

Hi, My recommendation is not in your price range but it is the only saw on the market which will keep you from cutting off part of your hand/fingers. I am talking about SAWSTOP. This is patented technology and you can see it in action on YouTube. Expensive but you will keep it for the rest of your life and pass it on to your son. No one else on the market has this. Look it over before you reject this suggestion out of hand. OR: Do you need a table saw to make small boxes???


----------



## sarahs0091 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have come across a vintage Durlap Sears and Company USA saw. I was curious as to if anyone knew its worth. Im going to take it to some shops but it would be nice to have an idea


----------

